# MOM'S COOKING:  What did you love your mother to cook for you?



## JoMama (Jul 27, 2009)

*What did you love *
*your mother to cook for you?*


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 27, 2009)

Chipped beef on toast for breakfast. My favorite!


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 27, 2009)

Lefse!!!!!


----------



## JohnL (Jul 27, 2009)

Well, Mom really never got the hang of cooking so love would be a strong word. That being said, I did like her pork chops drowned in a brown gravy and onions served over mashed potatos.


----------



## luvs (Jul 27, 2009)

swiss steak with mashed potatoes., cabbage rolls, meatloaf, spaghetti, grilled cheeses, toast. when i was in my early 20's, my Mom would make me grilled cheeses for breakfast & i loved that.
my Dad cooked most of my meals, though.


----------



## katybar22 (Jul 27, 2009)

My mom never really got the hang of cooking either.  Everything was "just a little brown" (translation: burnt).  But she did make some mean porcupine meatballs.  Yum.


----------



## bourbon (Jul 27, 2009)

My mom wasn't a great cook but I always loved her beef stroganoff. And she made real good homemade raviolis too.


----------



## MystieDawn (Jul 27, 2009)

Fried Chicken and BBQ Beef Ribs. Yum


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 27, 2009)

My mom was a great cook, but didn't do it often enough.  Where do I start; I mean, all of the following were fabulous: baked beans, home-made bread, date filled cookies, all kinds of fruit pies, pasties, chili, boiled dinner, meat and potatoes, stews, soups, waffles, short ribs, chicken noodle soup, chicken and dumplings, spaghetti with meat sauce, lasagna, home-made cheese macaroni, stuffed and breaded butterfly shrimp, all things tuna, etc., I could go on.  And which one do I pick as my favorite; all of the above.  And her bread stuffing for turkey beat mine any day of any week.  My bird is better though.  She loved to cook on an old, cast iron wood stove, located in our back yard.  Her steaks and chops though, well, let's just say that there are work-boot soles that are more tender.  But that wasn't her fault entirely.  My step-father only ate meat well-done, what a shame.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 27, 2009)

A big bowl of dumplings with a heavy sprinkle of black pepper.....Hot buttered Cornbread!


----------



## katybar22 (Jul 27, 2009)

I started thinking of my gramma when reading this thread.  She was a great cook who never owned a cookbook and never wrote down a recipe.  She's been gone for 25 years but I remember everything she made was top drawer.

Unfortunately her eyesight went bad toward the end and she had the beginnings of dementia but she still loved to bake.  One time she made an apple pie, which she had made 100's of times.  Both she and my stepgrandfather ate a _whole_ piece before one of them investigated the "cinnamon"...it was chili powder, lol.  They both laughed and we did too.  When gramma cooked it was just supposed to be good, no matter what.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 27, 2009)

Except for calves liver, which I've never liked & still don't - EVERYTHING else my mother cooked for me was FABULOUS.  Both my parents were/are excellent cooks, & I totally credit them for infusing me with a love for cooking & good food.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 27, 2009)

Each birthday instead of cake I asked for mom's lemon meringue pie. And mom made a pork chops in wine and black pepper that was so tender and juicy you didn't want to eat anything else..Now I could kick myself for not insisting on the pork chop recipe.
kadesma


----------



## babetoo (Jul 27, 2009)

my mom was an ok cook, nothing fancy. but she made an apricot nectar cake that i loved.


----------



## chefkathleen (Jul 27, 2009)

Potato soup and her to be alive to share it with me.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 27, 2009)

Other than pork chops, which as a kid I totally hated until the invention of shake 'n bake, I loved everything my Mom made and she made everything from scratch...well until the shake 'n bake which was a last ditch effort on her part to get me to eat chops!

I guess some of my favourites were roast and yorkshire pudding, home made bread and swiss steak.

Oh, I also didn't like eggs - again, nothing to do with my Mom, I just didn't like them and still have to put them in something or something in THEM to make them go down.  When I was a kid she would scramble them with green onions or chives and then put soy sauce on them.  I couldn't have ketchup and to this day I will often eat eggs this way.


----------



## Claire (Jul 27, 2009)

There were many dishes Mom learned to make over the years, but I think I will most fondly remember Mom's New England Boiled Dinner.  Other friends had beef stew, but Mom made this one for  us when Daddy needed max calories minimum cost.  I used to love to mush up potatoes, carrots, onions with a big glob of margarine, S&P, lots of beef stock.  When Daddy had to do survival training, this was our major meal (my little sis and I would come to the end of the base chapel, wake up our daddy, who couldn't sleep through mass, and we'd all go home)I know that my younger sisters don't remember it at all, and it isnt' happy memories for my parents.  But for me it was.


----------



## appleyard14 (Jul 27, 2009)

my moms shake and bake chicken fingers with poutine for side. Nothing glamourous about her recipe but it always brings me back to my early teens when I would beg her for it everyday


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 27, 2009)

my mom was an awesome cook, and always learning and trying new things. She taught both my sis and me to cook from an early age.

In no particular order my comfort foods from mom were/are pork chops with white gravy over mashed potatoes. Long Island Clam pie (to die for!), swiss steak and mashed potatoes, pot roast with marjoram and roasted veg, cream chipped beef with broccoli and a baked potato (makes a great dinner) sometimes we had it over waffles!, eggplant parm (so good-how can people not like eggplant!), split pea soup with ham and popovers, whole baked salmon with a curried shrimp and savory bread stuffing (omg) and the list goes on, plain or fancy, even her baked beans and hot dogs were special.  Thanks mom!


----------



## JoMama (Jul 27, 2009)

My mom grew up during 'The Great Depression' and so elaborate food was nothing she ever came to know ... she often talked about when she was a little girl, coming home from school to eat a mustard sandwich.   I will say my mom was truly a midwest-meat-and-potatoes gal ... but her green split pea soup was the best!!!


----------



## msmofet (Jul 28, 2009)

my mom was a great cook!!!!!!!!!!!

if i must choose i will choose southern fried chicken, pasta gravy with meatballs and brociole and easter meat pie.


----------



## Claire (Jul 28, 2009)

My favorite "birthday" meal, when the guest of honor got to choose the meal, was suki-yaki followed by jello cake.


----------



## sarah (Jul 28, 2009)

my mom is and has always been a great cook.the list of my fav foods cooked by her is endless.some of them r potato stuffed fried bread 4 breakfast,french toast,chicken and ground beef spagetti,chicken noodle soup,grilled beef kebabs,fried chicken,roast lamb with big chunks of grilled veggies,rice pudding,sweet dumplings in sugar syrup etc etc etc.these r just some of those dishes.she still loves to make my fav dishes whenever i go to stay with her 4 a few days.


----------



## Arky (Jul 28, 2009)

Mom wasn't a very good cook except for Gumbo, which I didn't appreciate until I left home, but I did love to see dad getting ready to BBQ on an outdoor grill! He very seldom (maybe once a year) cooked on a stove, but during spring, summer and fall, as a kid, while outdoors somewhere in the neighborhood, I came to learn to follow my nose toward the sweet smell of BBQ sauce dripping onto the charcoal from black, crusty chicken legs, or pork chops, or a full rack of spare ribs! (sigh!)


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 28, 2009)

pretty much everything she made was really delicious, so it mostly didn't matter what she cooked.  Maybe my favorite was her liver and bacon.  She really knew how to cook the liver perfectly.  Still succulent and juicy, but cooked through.

However, the things she made that I make most often are probably beef stew and other braised dishes.


----------



## ILikePBCookies (Jul 28, 2009)

Everything!! I still love when my mom cooks for me. She is such a great cook!

But I love her macaroni w/pesto sauce
Any and all of her fish dishes
Her chicken with artichoke hearts and swiss cheese
Her lentil soup
Her chicken soup

Um...what DON'T I like of my mom's? I don't like that nasty chili thai sauce she bought the other day and put all over our eggplant. Pity, eggplant is such a wonderful veggie.


----------



## letscook (Jul 29, 2009)

her sunday chicken with cornflake crumbs, cheese enchildales, garden soup 
garden soup was  stringbeans, lil potatoes, bacon and anything else she wanted to use up from the garden, It always tasted good no matter was combination was in it


----------



## Chile Chef (Jul 29, 2009)

Sweet & Sour Pork, Omelet queesh!


----------



## chefkathleen (Jul 29, 2009)

What's a Omelet queesh?


----------



## Chile Chef (Jul 29, 2009)

chefkathleen said:


> What's a Omelet queesh?



I can't spell quiesh or how ever it's spelled.

What you do is make your pie crust, then your omelet, throw the omelet in to the pie crust, make a lactate out of filo dough, butter the dough, then bake another 10 minutes and walla tasty quesh?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 29, 2009)

Chile Chef - didn't you recently start a thread asking about how to get grants &/or scholarships for college?  Trust me on this one - both spelling & grammar are VERY IMPORTANT for even the most basic consideration.  Instead of just typing whatever you think sounds like what you mean, it might help you to actually start looking these words up.  I'm not saying this to be snarky at all, since I can usually figure out what you mean in your posts - I really mean this in a helpful way.  If you spell on a college application the way you spell here, your chances of getting into the school of your dreams are doubtful.

Just as a translation here:  "What you do is make your pie crust, then your omelet, throw the omelet into the pie crust, make a *lattice* out of *phyllo *dough, then bake another 10 minutes and *voila* tasty *quiche*."

Although I have to say that I'm confused about the omelet part.  Are you saying that you actually cook an omelet & throw the cooked omelet into the pie crust?  Or do you mean the more common prep of making an omelet/egg custard & pouring that raw into the pie crust & then baking it?  Any other seasoning or additions like herbs or cheese, etc.?


----------



## danpeikes (Jul 29, 2009)

Stuffed Veal Breast, Meatballs, Stuffed Cabbage, Chicken Soup.  As hard as I try I can never make her dishes as well as she does.  Guess I am still going back "home for the holidays."  Good think it is only a mile from where I live now.


----------



## Chile Chef (Jul 30, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> Chile Chef - didn't you recently start a thread asking about how to get grants &/or scholarships for college?  Trust me on this one - both spelling & grammar are VERY IMPORTANT for even the most basic consideration.  Instead of just typing whatever you think sounds like what you mean, it might help you to actually start looking these words up.  I'm not saying this to be snarky at all, since I can usually figure out what you mean in your posts - I really mean this in a helpful way.  If you spell on a college application the way you spell here, your chances of getting into the school of your dreams are doubtful.
> 
> Just as a translation here:  "What you do is make your pie crust, then your omelet, throw the omelet into the pie crust, make a *lattice* out of *phyllo *dough, then bake another 10 minutes and *voila* tasty *quiche*."
> 
> Although I have to say that I'm confused about the omelet part.  Are you saying that you actually cook an omelet & throw the cooked omelet into the pie crust?  Or do you mean the more common prep of making an omelet/egg custard & pouring that raw into the pie crust & then baking it?  Any other seasoning or additions like herbs or cheese, etc.?


Listen mate, If you don't like the way I spell or use grammar on this forum? You can ignore me, I really don't like your Attitude.


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 30, 2009)

The problem is that we can't understand what you are trying to tell us. 
Do you cook the eggs and THEN put them in a crust? I've never had a quiche with a top crust before.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 30, 2009)

Let's remember this thread is about foods our mother's made that we love..It is not for correcting spelling or grammar. We either use PM for something that bothers us or we ignore it. We all have feelings and I don't think anyone means to hurt another's feelings so please take a minute and consider before you post something that is better said in private. That said, let's get back on track and share our favorite foods mom use to make.
kadesma


----------



## chefkathleen (Jul 30, 2009)

Listen chile, she said she wasn't being snarky, which means testy or irritable, she was trying to HELP you. I honestly had no idea what you were talking about. Perhaps English is not your first language. If not, we do and will cut you some slack. If it is, then you need to brush up on your skills of communication as we did not understand what you were trying to say. Everything she said was spot on.


----------



## chefkathleen (Jul 30, 2009)

Good idea.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jul 30, 2009)

There are a few recipes that Mom made that I later grabbed ahold of and brought them up to par but one thing she couldn't mess up was baked chicken. We had it every Tuesday as our grandma came over for dinner Tuesdays and she was diet restricted. When I think about chicken that is the flavor and texture I strive for.

P.S. Sometimes we get excited and type faster than other's brains can keep up, knowledge is assumed, and confusion results. Text is a lousy medium for emotional content. Everyone needs to keep that in mind.


----------



## Alix (Jul 30, 2009)

chefkathleen heeheehee...kitchenelf tells me that "snarky" is a Canadianism. I'm pointing her at you next time she bugs me. LOL. 

Chile Chef, Here is a link to the sites spell checker. It will help everyone understand you better if you use it. 

Everyone, thanks for being so polite in letting Derek know that we want to understand him better. Can we all move back to the Mom cooking thing now? We've hijacked the bejeebers out of this thread. 

OK, my Mom was an amazing cook, and still can be when she is with it enough. There are so many things she cooked that I requested, but honestly what I loved best was her roast beef. Mmmmmmm. She'd buy a standing rib and do it to perfection. I have since learned to make it myself and am proud to say Mom taught me well. The other stuff of hers that I loved was baking. There was nothing like coming home from school when it was 50 freezies outside and opening the door to smell fresh baking. HEAVEN!


----------



## freefallin1309 (Jul 30, 2009)

My mom was a horrible cook when I was growing up.  She made 4 recipes (which I will not post recipes, Google them or use your imagination) over and over, the rest of the time I was forced to fend for myself.  She made what she called Chicken Caruso (think Italian red sauce with chicken over rice), Beef Stroganoff, Tuna Casserole, and Broccoli Casserole (which I hated). 

She rarely made the Broccoli Casserole because I actually threw it up one night when her boyfriend was over ... that was the last time she forced me to eat it.  Stroganoff and Caruso were once every other week as was the Tuna Cass.  When I turned 15 or so, she started putting peas in the Tuna and I stopped eating that as well, at least until older and made it for myself   Other than those 4 dishes, I either had bologna sandwiches, hamburgers, or hot dogs (sometimes Kraft Mac-n-Cheese).  But I made all these while she was off partying, that was the reason she only made 4 dishes ... she was never there to cook them.


----------



## Thaicooking (Jul 30, 2009)

Thai chicken green curry is my fave!!! I love to eat everything my mom cooked for me ^^


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh, I just remembered a few more favourites my Mom made that I miss.
- her light fruit cake - like no other fruit cake I have ever tasted.
- our family recipe "Christmas Salad" with marshmallows, apples, grapes, nuts, pineapple and a wonderful dressing that is cooked and then has whipped cream folded in.
- I loved her pies and her perfect pastry...the best part being she would always slice cheddar cheese onto the leftover pastry, seal it tight, make a couple of slits in the top and bake it with the pies.  Oh, that was so tasty!
- Finally, my Dad just reminded me of the hash/goulash she made with ground beef - it was never the same twice (mushrooms when Dad wasn't home, frozen veggies of different kinds, etc.) but it was always delicious.


----------



## chefkathleen (Jul 30, 2009)

You know I have hear people talk about a slice of cheddar on apple pie forever and to this day have never had it. I keep forgetting. lol
I know that's not what you said but that's what it reminded me of.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 30, 2009)

chefkathleen said:


> You know I have hear people talk about a slice of cheddar on apple pie forever and to this day have never had it. I keep forgetting. lol
> I know that's not what you said but that's what it reminded me of.



You definitely should try it.  Mom did also serve cheddar with apple pie, as it was my grandfather's favourite and he lived with us.  But the cheese pastry was so delicious because we got to eat it warm out of the oven!


----------



## chefkathleen (Jul 30, 2009)

Anything warm out of the oven is up my alley. LOL


----------



## Happy@Cooking (Jul 30, 2009)

her fried chicken was the best!!! Toll House cookies so good that my siblings and i would trade chores with each other for her cookies


----------



## JJSH (Aug 1, 2009)

Eveything my mum cooks is superb, but I used to love cold pork and chips the day after a Sunday roast, and can vividly remember her beef wellington, Mmmmmm..... yummy.


----------



## Elf (Aug 1, 2009)

Mom made the best spoon bread, I haven't been found a  recipe that comes close to it, one of those pinch of this and that.  She also made the best Bostian bake beans, made it in  bean pot with a slab of fat on top, and cooked it all day, served with brown bread, out of this world.


----------



## Alix (Aug 1, 2009)

Elf, try kitchenelf's cheesy spoon bread. Its pretty awesome.


----------



## chefkathleen (Aug 1, 2009)

Would you link that please? I went looking for it and couldn't find it.


----------



## Alix (Aug 1, 2009)

chefkathleen said:


> Would you link that please? I went looking for it and couldn't find it.



I'm having an issue there as well. I think its embedded in another thread. I'll PM her and have her post it on its own and link here. Its a keeper.


----------



## Jiayan Wu (Aug 1, 2009)

sour $ chilli soup


----------



## navywife (Aug 1, 2009)

I loved my mom's Ham & Beans. She used a hock from a Virginia country ham (grand dad sent one every year at Christmas), and cooked it for days, it seemed.  She made it with this moist, sweet cornbread.... aaah, heaven!


----------



## msmofet (Aug 2, 2009)

Alix said:


> Elf, try kitchenelf's cheesy spoon bread. Its pretty awesome.





Alix said:


> I'm having an issue there as well. I think its embedded in another thread. I'll PM her and have her post it on its own and link here. Its a keeper.


*Cheesy Spoon Bread click here*


----------



## Alix (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks msmofet. Kitchenelf PMed that to us and I never got back to this thread to link it.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 2, 2009)

Alix said:


> Thanks msmofet. Kitchenelf PMed that to us and I never got back to this thread to link it.


 welcome


----------



## Arky (Aug 2, 2009)

Earlier in this thread someone, who shall remain nameless, mentioned the dreaded and universally despised "Tuna Casserole!!" - the one that magically appears during church or family socials. The one that no one claims ownership of until the very end of the day and meekly asks, "Did everyone like it?"

Most are in the middle of packing up and too tired to start an argument, so just to keep the peace, we all reply, "Oh, yes. It was very good!" and then someone utters the horrid words, "You ought to bring that again next year."

I'm surprised there aren't more murders at gatherings such as these! But my mother dodged the bullets, sending perfectly good tuna to a soggy grave and appearing on the wanted posters of Greenpeace and ecologists everywhere.

This American ritual happens to the majority of us almost as often as the equally disturbing appearance of the Holiday Fruit Cake, but that horror will have to wait for another thread!


----------



## Alix (Aug 2, 2009)

So Arky...did you LIKE your Mom's tuna casserole? *running and hiding*


----------



## msmofet (Aug 2, 2009)

Alix said:


> So Arky...did you LIKE your Mom's tuna casserole? *running and hiding*


 my mom never made that and i don't either. the closest i come is stirring tuna and peas into already cooked mac and cheese when it is requested by one of my girls.


----------



## chefkathleen (Aug 2, 2009)

Boy does that bread sound good. I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## Deathbysoup (Aug 3, 2009)

My mom isn't a fancy cook by any means ( though she is trying out loads of different recipes lately ) but everything she makes is pretty delicious. Of course there are a few things that aren't my favorite.

I've always loved :
-her usual sunday dinner - Roast beef, gravy, mashed potatoes, mashed turnip , yorkshire puddings and peas

-her grilled cheese that as simple as it is , mine never taste anything like hers.

-her chicken noodle soup with dumplings. Her broth is just amazing.

-spaghetti and meatballs. Her slow cooked sauce is just too yummy and comforting.

-macaroni lasagna. she rarely makes this anymore as it was a budget meal she would make us as kids . Delicious

-cinnamon toast. Again simple but yummy.


----------



## chefkathleen (Aug 3, 2009)

Sometimes it is the simple ones that are the best DBS.
I too remember my moms grilled cheese. That was before cheese came in prepackaged slices.


----------



## Chile Chef (Aug 3, 2009)

I forgot to add one more dish my mom was good at until I learned her recipe and techniques for making it & the dish was goulash!


----------



## babetoo (Aug 3, 2009)

Elf said:


> Mom made the best spoon bread, I haven't been found a recipe that comes close to it, one of those pinch of this and that. She also made the best Bostian bake beans, made it in bean pot with a slab of fat on top, and cooked it all day, served with brown bread, out of this world.


.

we too had beans and brown bread. as i remember the bread came in a can. loved it.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 3, 2009)

babetoo said:


> .
> 
> we too had beans and brown bread. as i remember the bread came in a can. loved it.


 
While I don't think they still do, good old Pepperidge Farm used to make a line of canned New England classic soups, as well as canned Indian Pudding, Brown Bread, & Baked Beans.  My mom used to buy them & I loved them all.  I also loved the cans themselves, each of which featured a little intricate pen-&-ink+watercolor drawing of a New England scene.


----------



## kitchen09 (Aug 13, 2009)

I love anything mom cooks. but if i have to choose its fried lamb with herbs.


----------



## babetoo (Aug 13, 2009)

don't know if i told you i found brown bread at vermont country store on line. a bit pricey but ordered it anyway. goggled boston baked beans for recipe . soon as bread get here, i will make.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Aug 14, 2009)

My mom had to feed 4 kids on a policeman's salary and my favorite thing was her mashed turnips. When ever a holiday came around I always begged her to make them. Yum!


----------



## Alix (Aug 14, 2009)

getoutamykitchen said:


> My mom had to feed 4 kids on a policeman's salary and my favorite thing was her mashed turnips. When ever a holiday came around I always begged her to make them. Yum!



Wow. That was one of the only foods I loathed beyond all description. Just goes to show we are all unique. Did your Mom have a special way of doing them or just boiled and mashed?


----------



## TheMetalChef (Aug 14, 2009)

babetoo said:


> don't know if i told you i found brown bread at vermont country store on line. a bit pricey but ordered it anyway. goggled boston baked beans for recipe . soon as bread get here, i will make.



Dang.

Got here too late. 

Boston brown bread is the easiest thing in the world to make. You really should consider doing it homemade next time.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Aug 14, 2009)

Alix said:


> Wow. That was one of the only foods I loathed beyond all description. Just goes to show we are all unique. Did your Mom have a special way of doing them or just boiled and mashed?


  She had a pretty basic recipe, cubed, boiled, mashed (but still a little lumpy),  
butter, milk and american cheese. I make mine the same except I use Colby cheese. When I get rich I'm gonna use Gruyere!


----------



## Alix (Aug 14, 2009)

Ah...see the cheese bit would really make a difference. Ours was boiled, mashed and just a bit of butter and salt. Blech.


----------



## babetoo (Aug 14, 2009)

TheMetalChef said:


> Dang.
> 
> Got here too late.
> 
> Boston brown bread is the easiest thing in the world to make. You really should consider doing it homemade next time.


 

did find a recipe for this. will make when i have enough cans. my order came and it is just wonderful


----------



## Antiguadreams (Aug 15, 2009)

This is a thread that will most likely make me cry.

I took care of mom in her last years when she was ill, and I have a lifetime of wonderful memories of the fantastic things she baked.  She passed on at the age of 75 due to complications from major surgery.  

At any rate... Mom cooked old fashioned.  She was raised to cook PA dutch, and married my father who WAS PA Dutch.   She made certain things the old fashioned way without effort, such as soups.  She'd whip up a ham and string bean soup like it was second nature, and it tastes better than my recent attempts to recapture her recipe.  She also made corned beef and cabbage soup that was absolutely delicious, rice soup, so many others..

At the holidays, mom had a way of making her kiffles that I've never seen done before.  she had her tried and true way to mold the dough over the filling to make these little pointed ended torpedoes with plump centers.  Dusted with icing sugar, it was amazing.

one of my favorite pies she made (aside from her shoe fly pie or funny cake) was her cheese custard.  It was a shortcrust dish with a custard made from eggs, cream, and creamed cheese.  I still can't get it exactly like she made it, because I can't find her recipe. 

She had her own twist on home made pizza with american cheese, not sliced, but cut into chunks and placed around the lightly sauced dough similar to how a lot of places do their mozzerella.  Not shreaded.

She knew how to cook.  being a homemaker for her entire life taking care of six sons and a daughter plus a construction worker husband who likes meat and potatos, means you learn a few things over the years.

I have more I could say, but I said the important stuff.  I'd give anything for just an hour to talk to mom again, to find out her cooking secrets.


----------

